# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX. Report; 1/14-1/16/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It has been a fun few days in Port Mansfield. We started off with a north wind 15-25mph with rain for two day. Ended with 5-10mph out of the SW and partly cloudy skies. 

We fished all ranges of water columns, from shin deep to waist deep. What we quickly learned is the better trout were in the crotch deep zone over grass beds. Redfish were in this zone as well up to shin deep.

A variety of colors in Softdine XLâ€™s, but that got narrowed down to 2-3 baits. Our best soft plastic was the DSL Strawberry Wine super model. Minus keeper size fish, these boys were rewarded with 4-6# trout for their efforts. One, set his personal best using lures with a nice 6 pounder. All our fish on our Mansfield trips are released, it is simply the search for a personal best!

Itâ€™s always a blast down here in Port, and I know next weeks cold front is really going to stir up the big bite. We still have open dates for Port Mansfield Trophy Trout, so give us a shout. We can try to set your new personal best!


----------

